# The ultimate British pontiled cure .... ?



## deepbluedigger (May 18, 2007)

I did a big swap deal last Sunday which netted me this bottle. It's clear flint / lead glass, a very impressive large size (almost 8" tall) and even without any colour is probably the most sought after of all British pontiled cures. Possibly only beaten by the (1 only known) green example, and the (also 1 only known) quart size dark olive Dr Websters Anglican Duplex.

 "By His Majesty's // Dr / Sibly's / Solar / Tincture // Royal Letters Patent // [sun above heraldic shield bearing the motto 'Triumpho Morte Tam Vita']"

 This bottle dates between 1796 and about 1840. Most likely is pre 1830.

 This basic design, with lots of writing and a (usually fake / spurious) shield or coat of arms was common on many English cures up to about 1830 - 40, including Dr Websters, Ruspinis, Dr Brodums, Sigmonds, etc, etc.

 Ebenezer Sibly (1751 - 1799) was famous in his own time (and now - try googling him) as a high profile freemason and political activitist, author, occultist and astrologer, as well as a scientist and a bit of a charlatan, all at the same time. 

 When Sibly was alive he was less well known for his medicine than for these other activities. His medicine was still advertised 60 years after his death, but the bottles are incredibly rare. Probably only 8 - 10 examples known, all different. The motto translates as 'I triumph in death as in life'. Or maybe, depending on where you start reading it, as 'And so life triumphs over death'. Anyone on here a latin scholar? Personally I think the first one is right, but the second one sounds better for a cure.

 Although Sibly himself did not make _very_ many outrageous claims for the medicine, after he was gone his successors (R. Saffell inherited the rights to the medicine) made many extreme claims for it, including that it 'restores life in the event of sudden death'.

 This one has an all-over patina that I'm not going to get cleaned off.

 Without doubt the high spot in my collection, and unlikely to be bettered by me.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 18, 2007)

That's an amazing medicine.
 Who exactly was "His Majesty" at the time?  George IV???


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (May 18, 2007)

That is a wonderful looking bottle Jerry! Congratulations! Kelley


----------



## Tony14 (May 18, 2007)

wow......


----------



## deepbluedigger (May 19, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> Who exactly was "His Majesty" at the time?  George IV???


 
 It was George III who granted the patent.


----------



## bearswede (May 19, 2007)

Fantastic bottle, Jerry... How many progeny did it cost? Altho I prefer my glass sparkling clean, I can see where I might be torn when it came to that old sole you've got there... Really, really nice...

 Ron


----------



## deepwoods (May 19, 2007)

Phenomenal bottle. One would think the maker came from a line of alchemists. Beautiful!


----------



## Just Dig it (May 19, 2007)

1 word ...Beautiful


----------



## capsoda (May 19, 2007)

Hey Jerry, It has all been said and I whole heartedly agree. Excellent!!! 

 So, what are you going to do now that you no longer have a house???[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Just Dig it (May 20, 2007)

im sure he  knows a couple earthly  holes  to spend the night in = )


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 20, 2007)

NICE!!!! That mold cutter spent some time on it, ya think?


----------



## bikegoon (May 21, 2007)

At first I thought it would look even better with a tumble, but nahh, leave it, tons of character in it, awesome....[8|]


----------



## epgorge (May 21, 2007)

Jerry, 
 What DOES on do after one wins the worlds series or the world cup...?


----------

